# 2022 Winter Olympics



## Herdfan

Didn't see a thread for these so here it is.

We are less than a week away and sadly I am not as jazzed for them as much as I usually am.  Hopefully once they start I will be more into them as I much prefer the Winter games to the Summer games overall.

What events is everyone looking forward to?

For me, I love the alpine events specifically the Downhill and Super G.  One run for all the glory.

Wife likes pairs figure skating and will usually find something to throw at me when I cheer when someone falls.  

But I will consume as much on TV as I can including Curling and Biathalon.

What will you watch?


----------



## tobefirst

Like you, I like the Winter Olympics more, with my favorites being curling, speed skating, biathlon/cross country skiing, and hockey (if the US is playing). Unfortunately, that list means I'll probably only turn it on if there is nothing remaining in my watchlist, or for background noise. I don't have peacock, so I won't be able to find my favorites on demand, I imagine.


----------



## Clix Pix

I like the figure skating -- all of it -- and that's about it, really.


----------



## JamesMike

I will not be watching them do to the treatment of the Uygher Muslims.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> I will not be watching them do to the treatment of the Uygher Muslims.



Bravo, and very well said.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I want to someone like Eddie the Eagle again.
Wonderful person and sportsman.


----------



## Thomas Veil

My wife’s been watching more intensely, with me kibitzing for brief periods.

What I’ve seen trends toward depressing—a number of athletes who practiced so hard for four years to get here, only to stumble or wipe out on some downhill event when it’s their big moment. I feel horrible for them.

Then there’s stories about Chinese social media shaming certain athletes, the hosts providing gross meals, nuclear power plants prominent in the background of certain events, and the usual athletes afraid to say anything about human rights (for good reason). Kinda runs counter to the intended feel-good atmosphere.


----------



## Herdfan

I know.  I was watching both times Mikayla Shiffrin skied out.  WTH?  

Did you see the downhill course?  No snow anywhere but on the actual course.  They had to make it all.


----------



## tobefirst

With fewer and fewer cities bidding for the chance to host the games because of the insane cost, I wonder if they would consider a country approach the way the World Cup does? It doesn't allow for an Olympic village and all the fun I'm sure the athletes have in there, but it would make it much more financially viable. The United States, among many others, has the infrastructure to host every single event tomorrow without building a single new building, but to ask one city (and surrounding area) to have all of those structures isn't working out well.


----------



## Herdfan

tobefirst said:


> With fewer and fewer cities bidding for the chance to host the games because of the insane cost, I wonder if they would consider a country approach the way the World Cup does? It doesn't allow for an Olympic village and all the fun I'm sure the athletes have in there, but it would make it much more financially viable. The United States, among many others, has the infrastructure to host every single event tomorrow without building a single new building, but to ask one city (and surrounding area) to have all of those structures isn't working out well.




I think the Olympics should pick 5 summer and 5 winter sites and the rotate the games around those sites.  Then every 20 years or so those locations can simply be updated and not built from scratch.

And in the case of winter games, the rooms at say an Olympic Village can be used as hotel rooms for whatever ski area is nearby.


----------



## Eric

Watching the mens doubles luge and things are getting a bit randy.


----------

